# SIM CITY 5 mitspieler gesucht



## MRT1991 (9. März 2013)

hallo leute ich suche neue leute für sim city warte schon seid tagen das welche auf meine map kommen.

ich freue mich jetzt schon auf unsere zusammen arbeit USW

wen ihr TS habt bin ich dabei.
ich habe keine großen simcity erfahrungen.

ich spiele auf dem server EU WEST 2 meine map heißt Schland DE.
währe echt cool wen heute noch welche kommen würden.

wenn das nicht gehen sollte dan könnt ihr mich auch gerne auf eure freundesliste nehmen ich lade euch dan auf die map ein.
in Origin heiße ich MRT-Kid


----------



## marko597710 (10. März 2013)

habe ja auch das Spiel aber werde immer wieder bleite


----------



## MRT1991 (10. März 2013)

ja es ist alles eine frage der übung und verständniss.

zb bevor man anfängt eine stadt auf zu bauen guckt man erstmal wo die erdöl erze und so liegen und jenachdem baut man die stadt.
und wo die wasser vorräte in der erde sind es gibt fast für alles sone anzeige wen man drauf klickt dan sieht man zb wo das meiste wasser unter der erde ist.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (10. März 2013)

Mein kleiner Stadtbau Guide

Bevor man an das Werk geht sollte man eines beachten es gibt zwei mittlere Strassen und jene sind jeweils für Mittlere und Großstädte gedacht.
Die Normale mittlere Strasse ermöglicht leider keine Großstädte ohne schlimme Verkehrprobleme da sie nur auf dicht ausbauen lässt was aber bei Hochhäusern recht wenig hilft.
Will man nun eine Stadt errichten die viele Wolkenkratzer hat nimmt man die mittlere Strasse mit den grünzeug drinn da diese im letzten Ausbau eine Strassenbahn die man dringend benötigt damit die Stadt auch voll entwickeln kann.

Sollte die Wahl gefallen sein nimmt man nun seine passende mittlere Strasse und verbindet sie mit der Autobahn und Orientiert an den Weißen linien die als Hilfe zum maximalen ausbau der Stadt dienen.
Nun sollte man ein paar strassen so legen das man einige Wohnund Gewerbe gebietet ausgewiesen hat, das Industrie gebiet kommt auf der anderen Seite der Karte. 
Anschliessend sollte man noch ein Winkraftwerk für Strom errichten sowie auf die Windirchtung achten und das die Region im Idealfall ziemlich Windig ist was mehr Strom bringt.
Sollte man das erledigt haben können die Sims ihre ersten Wohnungen, Geschäfte und Arbeistbetriebe errichten. 
Als nächtes sollte man dafür sorgen das an einer ecke ein Abflussrohr gebaut wird damit das Abwasser abfliessen kann und nicht das Grundwasser z.B verschmutzt.
Eine Mülldeponie sollte auch nach möglichkeit wie das Abfluss rohr platziert werden damit de Verschmutzung die Sims nicht so sehr stört. 
Nun sollte man die Bauzonen für Wohnungen/Gewerbe und Industrie erweitern dabei sollte man unten auf balken achten. Grün(Wohnungen), Blau (Geschäfte) und Gelb(Industrie).
Desweiteren nicht Vergessen das Gemeindehaus zu errichten und langsam dafür zu sorgen das Feuerwehr, Ärztehaus und Polizei errichtet wird damit man schonmal Sicherheit in die Stadt bringt.
Genauso sollte man anschliessend eine Grundschule und Bibliothek errichten damit ein gewisses Grundwissen für deine Sims vorhanden.
Wichtig sind noch die haltestellen für Schulkids damit diese abgeholt werden.
Nun sollte man die Städtischen Gebäude nach bedarf ausbauen wie z.B ein weiteres Klassenzimmer wenn der Platz in der Schule fehlt.
Desweiteren wichtigste Zeit lassen Städte Entwickeln sich nur langsam und man muss Geduld haben und immer darauf achten das man keine roten Zahlen schreibt und pleite geht.


----------



## Shinchyko (12. März 2013)

Ich breucht auch maln paar Mitspieler. Hmm kann gerade net nachsehen welcher Server.. glaub 4 oder 5 Westn Njo wer Interresse hat soll sich gerne melden


----------



## AmdNator (12. März 2013)

Hi,

Würde mit machen..


----------



## nulchking (12. März 2013)

Hätte auch intersse mit anderen zu spielen, bestize rc/skype/ts.

Bei Interesse bitte via PN melden


----------



## sir qlimax (12. März 2013)

meld dich al bei mir. würde auch gerne mal zusammen was hoch ziehen


----------



## reptile2k2 (15. März 2013)

Hat jemand eine Region wo ich joinen kann?
Sollte privat sein, und ihr schon ein wenig erfahren im Städtebauen (ich hatte jetzt 3 Übungsstädte).

Schreibt mir bitte eine PN!


----------



## Kingfuri67 (15. März 2013)

Würde gerne mitmachen


----------



## MihawkDragon (19. März 2013)

Moin, wäre auch gerne dabei. Habe dir eine anfrage bei Origin geschickt. Hoffe es ist noch platz. Wenn sonst jmd noch nen platz frei hat, Heiße "MihawkDragon" bei Origin


----------



## kan3 (21. März 2013)

Ich suche auch noch welche mit denen ich das Game zocken kann. 
Ps: Hab dir ne Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt @ MRT-Kid und MihawkDragon
Meine Id is BierGrills


----------



## domme_2011_ (23. März 2013)

suche auch ein spiel also wer noch ein plätzchen frei hat...
originID: domme_2013


----------



## Fox2371 (23. März 2013)

Ich schließe mich der Suche an. Wenn bedarf ist, bitte einladen.
ID: Fox2371


----------



## mighty82 (23. März 2013)

Hallo SimCity5 Community,

dann schliesse ich auch mal an! Ich selber habe eine Region erstellt und aktuell auf zwei Städten was zusammen gebaut. Pleite bin ich teu teu teu noch nicht gegangen 
Würde mich freuen hier mit anderen SimCity Spieler was aufzubauen.

Ich gebe meine Daten durch:
Server -> Europa (West) 2
Region Europ#1

Würde mich auch auf einladungen freuen.
Origin Name :mighty38

Bis denne

Ein Paar hab ich ne Freundesanfrage gesendet 

Cu


----------



## wuschi (23. März 2013)

wer noch platz hat einfach einladen 
Origin ID: schje


----------



## Rapolution (23. März 2013)

Moin, würde gerne auch mit jemanden zocken. Wer lust hat, einfach melden, am besten würde ich es so finden:
- 4 Leute (oder wie viele auf so einen Abschnitt passen)
- morgen Sim City zock tag*

*weil ich habe nur am Wochenende Internet und ich weiss nicht, ob langsames Handyinternet (64 kb/s) ausreichen.

Wer Lust hat, einfach mir eine PM schicken.

MFG Rapolution


----------



## Spikomania (24. März 2013)

Wer Bock hat. kann mich ruhig hinzufügen und einladen OriginID Spikomania


----------



## semia (26. März 2013)

*Betreffend Simcity Mitspieler suche.*
Habe gerade ein Konto auf www.browsergame.ch eröffnet. Ihr findet mich dort unter "Bürgermeister". Wer will kann dort meiner Gruppe Viridianswald beitreten. Danach einfach origin Benutzernamen angeben, ich werde dann eine Einladung senden. Ansonsten könnt ihr mich auch direkt im Spiel anschreiben: pinchania lautet mein Origin Benutzername.
Ich habe auf der oben genannten Seite eine kleine community für meine Simcity Region eingerichtet, wer sich ein wenig austauschen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen. Viel Spass noch.

Übrigens, weiss jemand wann der Weltmarkt in Simcity richtig funktioniert?


----------



## doci1989 (7. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit leute ich wollte nur sagen suche mitspieler zocke um moment auf server eropa west 1 und finde irgendwie kaum jemand zum zocken  also die auch mit einander unterhalten und den städte bau auf einander abstimmen XD
naja wie auch immer freue mich auf anfragen
meine ID : ori61


----------

